# The band 'MUSE' are brilliant: fact!



## Caveat (1 May 2009)

I've always liked them but just blasting _Absolution_ in the car this morning - jaysus it's mindblowing in parts.

_Apocolypse Please - _"This is the end, this iiis the end...of the wooorld!"

I'm telling you I nearly pulled the steering wheel out.

That Matt Bellamy guy is seriously talented - great vocalist (reasonable lyricist too) and fantastic guitarist & songwriter - he's only young too, the git.

I'd say they are great live - must catch them.


----------



## S.L.F (1 May 2009)

Caveat said:


> I've always liked them but just blasting _Absolution_ in the car this morning - jaysus it's mindblowing in parts.
> 
> _Apocolypse please - _"This is the end, this iiis the end...of the wooorld!"
> 
> ...


 
Black Holes and Revelations and HAARPBlack blew my head away.

I understand they played in Dublin not so long ago, sorry I missed it now.


----------



## Caveat (1 May 2009)

I love most of their stuff but it was like some kind of epiphany or dawning this morning as to how good they really are - maybe it was that track in particular.

I'm nearly afraid to play it again as I don't want it to lose any power or magic!


----------



## S.L.F (1 May 2009)

Caveat said:


> I love most of their stuff but it was like some kind of epiphany or dawning this morning as to how good they really are - maybe it was that track in particular.
> 
> I'm nearly afraid to play it again as I don't want it to lose any power or magic!


 
Play it again.


----------



## shnaek (1 May 2009)

They're great alright. Seen them a few times. I saw them in the point and they were brilliant - music was great and the light show was spectacular. I also saw them when they were less well known and they played the Temple Bar Music Centre. Great gig! Only a few hundred there. 

But yeah - savage band.


----------



## NorthDrum (1 May 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ig9omS0DWs

One of my favourate songs . . . .

Heard it first on the movie "southland Tales" (which incidentally has some fantastic music . .


----------



## Ciaraella (1 May 2009)

They're my boyfriend's favourite live band and he's been to alloooottt of gigs, knights of cydonia is like their bohemian rhapsody, i love it!
you tube them playing it live in a studio (i think it was for radio one in england or something) amazing.


----------



## elefantfresh (1 May 2009)

Saw them in the Olympia about 6 years ago i guess. Didn't really know them at the time and went along for the hell of it - absolutely rocking band. Talent oozing.


----------



## Sherman (1 May 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'm telling you I nearly pulled the steering wheel out.



 Great way of putting it Caveat! I love it when music just grabs you like that sometimes.


----------



## Seagull (6 May 2009)

Never heard them before this. Easy enough to listen to. I get hints of ultravox and alan parsons project.


----------



## Caveat (6 May 2009)

Seagull said:


> Never heard them before this. Easy enough to listen to. I get hints of ultravox and alan parsons project.


 
Are you referring to Northdrum's link to _blackout?_

If so, yes, I agree.  I like the track but it isn't really typical of them though.  They are generally much more proggy/symphonic.


----------



## Seagull (6 May 2009)

Also on knights of cydonia.


----------



## NorthDrum (6 May 2009)

Caveat said:


> Are you referring to Northdrum's link to _blackout?_
> 
> If so, yes, I agree. I like the track but it isn't really typical of them though. They are generally much more proggy/symphonic.


 
Great song though . . .


----------



## Caveat (1 Mar 2010)

Just reviving this one - has anyone bought the _The Resistance_?

Not sure I want to. Thought that last single was awful - I don't know what they were thinking.

Is it some sort of homage/pastiche to 70s kitsch or is it just a bad lazy song?!


----------



## RMCF (1 Mar 2010)

Speaking as a music fan and not a Muse fan, Resistance is a bit like all their albums for me. A few crackers but a lot of duffers too. But then most bands are like that, unless you are a real fan of them. But their crackers tend to be great tunes.


----------



## Caveat (1 Mar 2010)

RMCF said:


> Speaking as a music fan and not a Muse fan, Resistance is a bit like all their albums for me.


 
A 'not Muse fan' who seemingly has all their albums?  

Well I loved the last 3 anyway. Still undecided about this one as I really don't like the only evidence I've heard - I suppose I should buy it out of loyalty if nothing else!


----------



## RMCF (1 Mar 2010)

I didn't buy them all but have heard them all.

Bought Black Holes and Resistance though.

But I hear they are the best band around to see live.


----------



## S.L.F (1 Mar 2010)

RMCF said:


> But I hear they are the best band around to see live.


 
and you'll hear it from me too they are the best band to see live around


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Mar 2010)

I was in Harvey Norman's a few weeks ago and they had a bit of *serious* music going full belt on an incredible sound system. I stood in front of it for the full duration of the song and afterwards one of the assistants told me it was The Muse on a compilation cd he'd made himself. He told me the name of it but I can't remember it. A pity because it was absolutely massive!


----------



## S.L.F (1 Mar 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> A pity because it was absolutely massive!


 
Corny but it wasn't this song by any chance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tugqHunwDA

EDIT BTW it wasn't by any chance a scottish guy you were talking to?


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> A pity because it was absolutely massive!



'massive' is this case from the bogger dictionary.


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Mar 2010)

Purple said:


> 'massive' is this case from the bogger dictionary.


 
Go 'way, ya goul, Purple!!!!!!!


----------



## casiopea (2 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> I've always liked them but just blasting _Absolution_ in the car this morning - jaysus it's mindblowing in parts.
> 
> _Apocolypse Please - _"This is the end, this iiis the end...of the wooorld!"
> 
> ...



A little bit of trivia for you, Muse is one of Stephanie Meyers favourite bands and inspired most of her twilight saga writing.  So millions of teenage girls (and em older girls ahem) have a lot to thank Muse for.

Stephanie Meyers thanks Muse at the beginning of her books


----------



## Caveat (2 Mar 2010)

Thanks - I love trivia!

My new steering wheel puller is _Take a Bow_ by the way - the ridiculously overblown and dramatic but wonderful opener to _Black Holes &_ _Revelations._

Check it out - celestial based nemesis, the soundtrack to judgement day. If god had a band it might sound like this - as long as lucifer collaborated on songwriting duties that is. 

Here it is. 

And here is Apocalypse Please too.


----------

